# OS X LION : problèmes téléchargements dans navigateurs



## Chris69500 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer lion, 
j'ai un problème de téléchargement avec safari

Quand je veux télécharger un fichier , il ne m'ouvre pas une petite fenêtre pour me demander ou je veux télécharger le fichier , en fait le fichier se télécharge dans la barre d'adresse .( comme lorsqu'une page ce charge) et une fois la barre d'adresse pleine il ne se passe rien ... je ne vois fichier nul part.

J'espere que vous arrivez à comprendre mon charabia .... il est tard je n'ai plus les idées claires

Merci


----------



## DEFENDER_130 (21 Juillet 2011)

Chris69500 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer lion,
> j'ai un problème de téléchargement avec safari
> ...



Bonjour,

Dans les préférences de Safari, choisir dans l'option "Général" le dossier de destination des téléchargements, (par défaut "Téléchargements"), mais tu peux choisir n'importe quel dossier.

Cordialement.


----------



## Chris69500 (21 Juillet 2011)

oui je suis déjà allé voir la dedans ... 
mon problème est ailleurs 
Lorsque je clique sur un lien pour télécharger un fichier, safari ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre et  la barre d'adresse affiche le chemin du fichier 

C'est comme si c'était une page qui montait et pas un fichier.. la grande barre d'adresse devient bleu petit à petit et jusqu'au bout ..et rien de plus ...

J'ai meme fais une recherche sur spotlight , le fichier est nul part ...

Je suis en train de péter une durite ....;-)

Help les copains


----------



## Djayesman (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème fort contraignant avec un macbook air 2011 avec lion et le téléchargement de fichiers.

En testant avec chrome comme avec safari, je me rends compte qu'au moment de télécharger un lien, il ne se passe rien, comme si il y avait un blocage. Exemple, impossible de télécharger adobe air ou reader via le site d'adobe, que ce soit directement dans le navigateur, qu'en utilisant igetter par exemple. Un nouvel onglet s'ouvre avec l'adresse du lien, mais rien ne télécharge.

Est ce que certain d'entre vous ont le même problème?

Pour votre information les 2 wifis utilisés sont freewifi et un hotspot sfr.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
A bientôt


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Et Firefox ?
Et d'autres téléchargements ?


----------



## Djayesman (31 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai pas testé avec firefox a vrai dire.
Mais par exemple, impossible de telecharger quoique ce soit à partir du site clubic.com par exemple, c'est vraiment étrange.


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Il se passe quoi : rien ? message d'erreur ?


----------



## Djayesman (31 Juillet 2011)

Djayesman a dit:


> Je n'ai pas testé avec firefox a vrai dire.
> Mais par exemple, impossible de telecharger quoique ce soit à partir du site clubic.com par exemple, c'est vraiment étrange.



J'ai voulu télécharger firefox depuis le site de mozilla et, de la même façon, rien ne télécharge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

une fenêtre s'ouvre avec l'adresse du lien, et ca tourne dans le vide


----------



## Chrone (11 Août 2011)

Avez-vous résolu le problème ?
J'ai le même souci et cela commence à m'énerver...

Merci ;-)


----------



## Chrone (11 Août 2011)

Avez-vous résolu le problème ?
J'ai le même souci et cela commence à m'énerver...

Merci ;-)


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Avez-vous résolu le problème ?
> J'ai le même souci et cela commence à m'énerver...
> 
> Merci ;-)





Fiozo a dit:


> Avez-vous résolu le problème ?
> J'ai le même souci et cela commence à m'énerver...
> 
> Merci ;-)


Tu n'es pas obligé de poster exactement le même message dans tous les fils que tu croises...


----------



## Chrone (11 Août 2011)

Je sais bien, mais comme j'ai vu plusieurs fils avec exactement le même problème que le mien et qu'aucun n'a une réponse, je me suis dit que, peut être...


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Je sais bien, mais comme j'ai vu plusieurs fils avec exactement le même problème que le mien et qu'aucun n'a une réponse, je me suis dit que, peut être...


... tu pouvais nous donner plus de boulot qu'il n'y en a déjà ?!...


ÉDIT : Pour la peine, j'ai fusionné les deux fils...
Maintenant tu as l'air malin, avec deux fois le même message dans la discussion... 

Re-ÉDIT : j'ai changé le titre du fil pour qu'il soit plus explicite (j'espère)...


----------



## Chrone (11 Août 2011)

Merci d'être passé par là, j'espère que tu ne seras pas le seul !


----------



## Coma (15 Août 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous, je vais donc apporter quelques précisions a cela:

Le fichier est tout a fait téléchargeable, il suffit de faire un clic droit -> enregistrer le fichier dans téléchargement, et le téléchargement démarre normalement.

En fait, on dirais que Safari ne détecte pas qu'il s'agit q'un fichier a télécharger et qu'il essaye simplement d'ouvrir la page située a l'adresse du téléchargement, et donc sans l'enregistrer...

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution??

AU FAIT:

Je me demande si le bug n'est pas du a speed Download, que j'utilisais de temps en temps jusqu'à présent mais que j'ai supprimé, est ce que vous aussi, vous utilisez ou avez utilisé speed download avant l'apparition de ce bug??


----------



## Coma (18 Août 2011)

Bon j'ai résolu le problème donc je donne la solution a ceux que ça intéresse, si toutefois l'origine était bien speed Download:

Il suffit de taper speed download dans spotlight et de supprimer le fichier intitulé:

SpeedDownload Browser Plugin.plugin

Et tout refonctionne...

Bon courage.

Bye!


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Septembre 2011)

Pour Safari et iGetter sous Lion une solution là


----------



## savoyau (4 Septembre 2011)

Chris69500 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer lion,
> j'ai un problème de téléchargement avec safari
> ...



Pour moi, lorsque je veux télécharger en cliquant un document PDF par exemple dans Firefox, il me télécharge l'image PDF... Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?


----------



## KEUMA (11 Décembre 2011)

bonjour , je me permets de up

car j'ai également le soucis (imac 2010 sous lion) et sa commence à vraiment m'énerver , surtout que du coups il m'est 'impossible" d'installer un programme par éxemple (puisque je peux pas le dl ^^) 

personne à trouver la solution ?


----------



## KEUMA (11 Décembre 2011)

juste pour dire que j'arrive a dl sans soucis sur une autre session  

mais pas sur ma session admin :-(


----------



## KEUMA (12 Décembre 2011)

personne ?


----------



## KEUMA (13 Décembre 2011)

pourquoi personne reponds ?


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2011)

Ben non, personne&#8230; (pour le moment ?)


----------



## KEUMA (13 Décembre 2011)

c'est la fin des haricot :afraid: :hein:

je vais attendre alors


----------



## Niconemo (14 Décembre 2011)

Tu as essayé d'un autre navigateur, comme suggéré plus haut ?
Et surtout as tu lu toutes les pistes proposées ? Tu ne nous dis rien du tout là dessus.


----------



## KEUMA (14 Décembre 2011)

merci pour la réponses alors oui j'ai testé avec d'autres navigateurs , et comme dit sa fait pareil 

impossible de dl le moindre logiciel ou la moindre chose , par  contre si je passe par megaupload ou un site du genre aucun soucis ..... 

et le pire comme dit , reste que sa fonctionne sur une autre session que j'ai éxprès créé pour tester 



pour les solutions , bah j'en ai pas vu justement sur le topic , enfin du moins pas de solution qui serait lié a mon soucis


----------



## KEUMA (15 Décembre 2011)

up :rose:


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
 As tu activé le Coupe-Feu du Mac, un utilitaire type LittleSnitch ou un antivirus, etc ?
Si oui, arrête-les, et refais un test .


----------



## Niconemo (15 Décembre 2011)

Ce qui serait plus productif que de faire des _up_ à tout bout de champ serait de faire de nous décrire précisément le problème. Du genre : qu'est-ce qui se passe exactement quand il clique sur un lien de téléchargement ?

On a ces infos pour les précédents demandeurs mais pas pour keuma.
Ou encore, par exemple, quel est le dossier paramétré pour les téléchargements, tout ce qu'on a demandé aux autres, quoi, pourquoi poster à la suite de ce fil si selon lui ça n'a aucun rapport avec son problème ?

Bref. Je me désabonne de cette discussion.


----------



## KEUMA (15 Décembre 2011)

bah  que dire de plus ? quand je clique sur un liens genre megaupload etc sa fonctionne , la n'est pas le soucis 

c'est quand je vais sur un site normal , genre la sur votre site , si vous mettez quelques choses à dl genre des programmes bah j'arriverais tous simplement pas à les dl sa me mettras une pages blanche au lieu de lancer le dl 

je vois pas comment plus détailler la chose 


pour le coupe feu non il est désactivé , et aucun prog chelou installé normalement , par contre littlesnitch je ne sais pas se que c'est

le dossier paramétré pour les dl n'a rien à voir dans le soucis je pense , car j'ai le soucis de dl sur tous les navigateurs sous lion , du moins pour safari chrome firefox aucuns n'arrive a me dl quelques choses 

et pourquoi poster sur se fil ? car je n'arrive pas à dl .... et d'après le titre du topic j'ai l'air au bon endroit pour trouver une éventuel réponses 

en tous merci pour votre aide sa fais plaisir


----------



## KEUMA (16 Décembre 2011)

up


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2011)

Tu utilises un réseau Wifi privé ou bien un hotspot?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> up :rose:





KEUMA a dit:


> up


Il n'y a pas que toi qui pose des questions, sur le forum...
Patience, steuplé, meeeerci...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2011)

Mouai, contrairement à ce que tu peux croire ça ne force pas à l'investissement. 

Le mieux, même en reprenant la suite d'une discussion, et de bien expliquer son cas.


Bon. Ça fonctionne chez MegaTruc.

Et chez Apple, ça fonctionne ?

Tape ça pour voir :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1453

Les "programmes cheloux" ne sont généralement pas ceux auxquels on pense de premier abord.

MegaUplaod... tu utilises une version de leur MegaManager ?


----------



## KEUMA (16 Décembre 2011)

désolé ne connaissant pas trop vos forum je ne sais pas si les sujets qui recule seront uppé donc je me permets d'up une fois par jours ^^

je suis en ethernet avec aucun soucis particulier hormis se truc de téléchargement direct sur les sites .... 

pour megaupload non , j'utilise de temps en temps Jdownloader c'est tous 

je vous mets une photo qui montre un peu le soucis 

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=581&u=10007971

la enfaite j'ai testé de dl open office sur telecharger.com , voilà se que sa donne .... et sa avec toutes choses que je souhaite dl sur internet , et avec tous les navigateurs web que j'ai installé

mais comme dit , si je change de session aucun soucis , je peux dl sans problème 

bizarre non ? et le soucis est venu du jour au lendemain (ou du passage a lion je me souviens plus trop )


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2011)

Donc c'est un truc qui est installé dans ta session. C'est quoi les icones dans ta barre des menus (trop petit pour identifier)?

Tu as quoi de lancé au démarrage de ta session (voir dans les param du compte)?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> désolé ne connaissant pas trop vos forum je ne sais pas si les sujets qui recule seront uppé donc je me permets d'up une fois par jours ^^


Et si tout le monde fait ça, ton fil ne sera pas plus en en-tête de page qu'un autre sujet, alors...
Si tu pouvais éviter, merci...


----------



## KEUMA (16 Décembre 2011)

y'a juste ggeektools et magicpref  aucune idée si ils sont à jour d'ailleurs 

j'ai aussi un autre programme que j'ai jamais compris d'ou il venait c'est : Growl 

et pour voir le reste des programmes lancé au démarrage je ne sais pas ou allez :rose: (utilisateur et groupe ? si oui j'ai que 4prog dedans , et seulement chrome qui se lance au démarrage)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> (...) j'utilise de temps en temps Jdownloader c'est tous (...)



Et si tu te débarrasse (proprement) de la chose ?


----------



## KEUMA (16 Décembre 2011)

le supprimer tu veux dire ? je vais tester , même si sa m'étonnerais que le soucis vienne de la , je vous tiens au courant

j'ai glissé JDL et spotify (qui avais un bug au niveaux de l'icone) dans la corbeille et le bug persiste toujours  

donc je cherche toujours une solution :-(


je rajoute que y'a un truc louche , je tente la de re dl Spotify , sur le site de spot sa fonctionne pas , sur telecharger.com non plus , par contre un autre site , softronic j'arrive a dl l'application ???? c'est quand même bizarre non ?


----------



## KEUMA (19 Décembre 2011)

up ...


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> up ...


Tu as de la chance de ne plus être dans "ma" section de forum...


ÉDIT : 16 messages : 7 "up" !...


----------



## KEUMA (19 Décembre 2011)

c'est bien une section aide non ? 


donc comment je fais pour demander de l'aide sans up ?! .... 


je veux bien up tous les 2jours .... mais ne plus up ? donc autant rester avec mon problème c'est sa ? ....


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> c'est bien une section aide non ?
> 
> 
> donc comment je fais pour demander de l'aide sans up ?! ....
> ...


Ce n'est pas un SAV, ici !...
T'as oublié ?!...
Relis :



Niconemo a dit:


> Ce qui serait plus productif que de faire des _up_ à tout bout de champ serait de faire de nous décrire précisément le problème.
> (...)
> Bref. Je me désabonne de cette discussion.





tirhum a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que toi qui pose des questions, sur le forum...
> Patience, steuplé, meeeerci...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, contrairement à ce que tu peux croire ça ne force pas à l'investissement.





tirhum a dit:


> Et si tout le monde fait ça, ton fil ne sera pas plus en en-tête de page qu'un autre sujet, alors...
> Si tu pouvais éviter, merci...


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2011)

Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## KEUMA (20 Décembre 2011)

au lieu de faire un copier coller bête , réponds à ma question 

comment je fais pour demander de l'aide sans up ? 

certe c'est pas un sav , mais donc je fais quoi moi ? je vais me faire voir parce que je cherche une réponse à mon soucis ? 

j'up 1fois par jour on me dit c'est trop , une fois tous les 2jours c'est encore trop au final mon sujet se retrouve en 10eme pages dans les entrailles du forum .... 





sinon pour la personne qui ma demandé mon FAI , c'est FREE , mais je pense pas qu'il y ai un rapport avec , vu que sa fonctionné bien y'a quelques temps (avant le passage à lion sur)


----------



## r e m y (20 Décembre 2011)

Et tu n'as pas installé un truc genre SpeedDownload (qui dérive les commandes de téléchargement pour soi-disant accélérer le download en envoyant plusieurs demandes en parallèle) ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> au lieu de faire un copier coller bête , réponds à ma question
> 
> comment je fais pour demander de l'aide sans up ?
> 
> ...


Y'a up et up : essaie de le faire intelligemment... 
Inutile de monter sur tes grands chevaux... ça fait gamin impatient...
(tu as bien choisi ton avatar... )



KEUMA a dit:


> mais comme dit , si je change de session aucun soucis , je peux dl sans problème


Et bien supprime cette session et recrée en une autre...
Tu vas perdre plus de temps à chercher ce qui ne va pas, qu'à régler ton problème...


----------



## Aliboron (20 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> > Envoyé par *KEUMA*
> >
> > _
> > mais comme dit , si je change de session aucun soucis , je peux dl sans problème _
> ...


Si ça fonctionne dans une session, il faut rechercher les éventuelles incompatibilités avec les processus lancés automatiquement à l'ouverture de session (et donc commencer par un test en tenant la touche "Majuscule" à l'ouverture de session) et les problèmes dans les fichiers de préférences (et donc supprimer les fichiers de préférences). 

Habituellement, c'est efficace et moins problématique que de migrer dans un nouveau compte utilisateur...


----------



## r e m y (20 Décembre 2011)

Chercher aussi du côté du dossier "INternet Plugin" de la session à problème. C'est généralement là qu'on retrouve le plugin de speedDownload (qui détourne le fonctionnement normal de téléchargement des navigratteurs)

up up up barbatruc!


----------



## KEUMA (20 Décembre 2011)

Y'a up et up : essaie de le faire intelligemment... 

oui y'a le up toutes les heures toute les journées ... tous les 2jours ..... mais bon si c'est toi qui décide quand c'est un bon up ou pas .... 


pour le speedownload j'avais justement trouvé une page qui parlé de sa , seulement non , j'ai rien installé en speeddownload , a part jdownloader que j'ai supprimé y'a quelques jours vu qu'on me la conseillé ... 

et justement je préfre garder ma sesssion , j'ai trop de mdp etc enregistré dessus ... 

je vais voir pour les truc qui se lance a l'ouverture de la session , suffit juste que je compare ceux de la session actuel a ceux de la nouvelle ? y'en a beaucoups des trucs dans le géstionnaire non ?  

en tous cas merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (20 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> ....
> pour le speedownload j'avais justement trouvé une page qui parlé de sa , seulement non , j'ai rien installé en speeddownload , a part jdownloader que j'ai supprimé y'a quelques jours vu qu'on me la conseillé ...
> ...



Et tu as fait comment pour le désinstaller???
A mon avis tu as oublié des morceaux et c'est lui qui continue à vouloir gérer les telechargements.


----------



## KEUMA (20 Décembre 2011)

bah le truc c'est que avant lion j'avais aussi JDL installé , et sa fonctionné très bien pour dl sur les sites (je me servais de JDL uniquement quand j'avais un compte mu ... ) 

pour la suppression j'ai simplement fait glisser l'icone dans les apps a la corbeille ^^


----------



## r e m y (20 Décembre 2011)

IL est probable que JDownloader n'est pas compatible avec Lion et que la désinstallation en le poubelisant a laissé des éléments qui continuent à dévier les demandes de téléchargement.

Il faudrait rechercher la bonne méthode de désinstallation complète (une recherche Google confirme que tu n'es pas le seul a rencontrer ce pb, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication très claire pour desinstaller complètement notamment les dossiers invisibles créés pour stocker ses paramètres)


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> Y'a up et up : essaie de le faire intelligemment...
> 
> oui y'a le up toutes les heures toute les journées ... tous les 2jours ..... mais bon si c'est toi qui décide quand c'est un bon up ou pas ....


Ben en donnant les informations, que tu donnes maintenant qu'on te tire les vers du nez ?!... 



Je te laisse avec r e m y... :sleep:


----------



## KEUMA (20 Décembre 2011)

quand même gravement bizarre se bug  

j'ai regardé le dossier internet plugin , j'ai pas de speedownload si de JDL , par contre j'ai des trucs veetle et quand je vais sur un site streaming avec veetle , sa me dit que sa marche pas et que j'ai pas le prog d'installé 

c'est la merde quoi


----------



## adrien1987 (21 Décembre 2011)

KEUMA a dit:


> quand même gravement bizarre se bug
> 
> j'ai regardé le dossier internet plugin , j'ai pas de speedownload si de JDL , par contre j'ai des trucs veetle et quand je vais sur un site streaming avec veetle , sa me dit que sa marche pas et que j'ai pas le prog d'installé
> 
> c'est la merde quoi



Même soucis que toi l'ami ! Veetle ne fonctionne pas sur Mac


----------



## KEUMA (21 Décembre 2011)

ne fonctionne pas pour nous ^^ou pour lion ? 

j'ai un pote sous sl chez qui sa fonctionne justement mais il es sur snow et non sur lion 

sinon tu n'as pas le soucis de dl toi aussi ?


----------



## adrien1987 (22 Décembre 2011)

J'ai le soucis sur MBP de 2009 et MB Blanc 2007, le 1er sous Snow Léo et le 2éme sous Lion, même soucis sur les 2. 

Un truc a du être oublié.


----------



## adrien1987 (27 Décembre 2011)

La solution m'a été donné directement sur le forum Veetle, il faut installer le navigateur CAMINO, et avec celui la, ... CA MARCHE :love:


----------

